# 3am ker-splat...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

...right on my bed! I was aware of mild wrigglings going on in the early hours but when I got up to check all seemed well, although Freddy bounced a bit. I came back from the bathroom to an unpleasant whiff, put the light on to check, and there was a big ker-splat poo on my bed. He obviously hesitated to jump down in the dark and then itwas Too Late. Fortunately it was just the bottom sheet and had not soaked through, but by the time I had stripped the bed and put the sheet to soak, taken Freddy out (with all the others coming too of course), got them all back in, dosed Fred with tummy paste, remade the bed, washed Freddy's bum, settled Poppy and Sophy back on my bed, and put Freddy in his pen with a comfy bed and a pad just in case, quite a bit of time had gone by! Could have been worse - carpet is a lot more difficult to wash than a sheet, or - horrors! - I could have got back into bed without putting the light on!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh gosh yes!! So glad your nose alerted you.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Oooh, that could have gone even more horribly wrong!!!


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

😬 I hope everyone is feeling better today!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

No more splats, thank heavens, but I realise that Freddy has been peacefully browsing the low hanging fruit on the raspberry canes - I think he may have overdone the "healthy" option!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I couldn’t figure what squidgy things he was referring to. Our last dog loved fruit, especially watermelon. Buck is never going to go berry picking, but he might go for escargot, he certainly savored grenouille. Luckily, no splats ensued.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh gosh, lol the sounds you never forget


----------

